# Plattformunabhängiges Videoformat für WinPC und Mac



## soezkan (15. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

habe hier im Forum schon geschaut aber nichts gefunden.

Ich wüsste gerne, wenn ich eine Videodatei zum Download anbiete, welches
Format sich am Besten für Mac und Win-PC eignet. MOV sollte ja gehen, is
nur eine riesiege Datei im Vergleich zu AVI oder MPEG bspw.

MPEG? 

Ich benutze das freie Tool SUPER von eRightSoft um meine Videos kleiner
zu rechnen. 

Wenn mir hier bitte jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## spanner (15. September 2009)

Hi,

Wir wäre es mit SWF, das kann SUPER auch.


----------



## soezkan (15. September 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Leute die sich das herunterladen alle schon gen 60 Jahre sind und wenn die dann noch was installieren möchten gänzlich überfordert wären.
Am besten wäre eben ein Format was man klickt und schwupps ein Player geht
auf ...

Noch ne Ahnung was hier Sinn machen könnte?

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. September 2009)

soezkan hat gesagt.:


> ... ein Format was man klickt und schwupps ein Player geht auf ...



Und genau da ist der Hund begraben. Ein Player muss aufgehen. Also muss ein Player vorhanden sein. Ohne geht nicht. Wenn du das verstanden hast, dann beginnt die Suche nach dem am weitesten verbreiteten Player. Und das dürfte wohl der Flash Player sein.
Wenn dir aber 98-99% Verfügbarkeit immernoch nicht reichen, dann sei erwähnt, dass man z.B. mit Adobe Director einen eigenen Player produzieren kann, bei dem nichts auf dem Zielrechner installiert werden muss. Das selbsterstellte Programm enthält alle Komponenten, die zum Abspielen von Flash Video (FLV/F4V/MP4) benötigt werden.
Ob du dir wegen maximal 1-2% der User allerdings soviel Mühe machen willst ...

Übrigens, du solltest dich dringend schlau machen bzgl. AVI/MOV/etc.
Das sind lediglich sogenannte Containerformate. Welcher Codec tatsächlich innerhalb einer dieser Dateien verwendet wird (und ob er dann auf dem Zielrechner auch vorhanden ist) steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

